# tut mac button



## layla (14. Mai 2003)

hi!

ich brauch das tut zu diesen macbuttons muss da was nachschauen aber ich finde es nirgendwo mehr.
kann mir bitte jemand einen link geben?

danke


----------



## Mythos007 (14. Mai 2003)

> ich brauch das tut zu diesen macbuttons


Hallo? - ein bisschen genauer bitte!

Und im gleichen Atemzuge möchte ich ganz dezent auf die
Suchfunktion aufmerksam machen 

Findeergebnis => Macbutton


----------



## Tim C. (14. Mai 2003)

Ein wenig googlen nach dem simplen Suchbegriff
_Photoshop Tutorial "Mac Button"_
hätte binnen weniger Minuten zu folgendem Ergebnis geführt:

http://62.166.32.154/tutorials/photoshop/shapesandobjects/macbutton/index.jsp


----------



## layla (14. Mai 2003)

habe ich gemacht aber es kam das er nix gefunden hat.
danke


----------



## Tim C. (14. Mai 2003)

Achte mal genau auf die Syntax meiner Suchanfrage. Die Wörter Photoshop und Tutorial stehen getrennt um ein möglichst breites Spektrum aller Seiten zu finden in denen Photoshop und Tutorial vorkommt. Die Wörter Mac und Button sind jedoch zusammengefasst in Anführungszeichen, so dass nur Ergenisse durchkommen, in denen die exakte Wortstellung "Mac Button" enthalten ist.

Auch googlen will gelernt sein


----------



## layla (14. Mai 2003)

ok

ich würd das tut nur gern in deutsch haben.


----------



## Precog (14. Mai 2003)

hier...

victork


----------



## layla (14. Mai 2003)

danke


----------

